# New gen4 g20



## filthyphil (Mar 25, 2013)

With the baby 








Since underwood is unavail atm looks like ill be spending a fortune on more buffalo bore.
Prolly get some 40 powered stuff for the range. Been seeing blazer and pmc on gunbot.
Next is either gen4 17 or maybe a 21, but idk if I really wanna add a 3rd caliber


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice. I have never fired a 10mm but I have a friend who has something like 29 guns in that caliber. The nice thing about the 10mm is the fact that it is a double duty round. By that I mean that it can serve very well in the self defense department AND can also dispatch some dangerous four-legged creatures or gather four-legged meat should it be called upon to do so.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## 1911fan (Apr 9, 2013)

As bad as I want a glock. I cannot buy one. I keep going to the shops and holding it, but sadly glocks are just not made for my hand. Just cannot get comfortable holding one.


----------



## 1911fan (Apr 9, 2013)

Are you hunting with the 10. Would like to know the accuracy at 50 yards.


----------



## filthyphil (Mar 25, 2013)

1911fan said:


> Are you hunting with the 10. Would like to know the accuracy at 50 yards.


On one of those shows, maybe tac tv, the host was making hits on a silhouette at *250 yards*
Just got some 180gr cor bon yesterday
Dig the cavity
(shown next to a golden saber iirc)

Linked BBCode (message boards)


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

1911fan said:


> As bad as I want a glock. I cannot buy one. I keep going to the shops and holding it, but sadly glocks are just not made for my hand. Just cannot get comfortable holding one.


Is it the fact that they aren't that safe of guns?


----------

